# CAO Faktura + Barcodeleser



## bauchinj (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Hab leider nicht die richtige Kategorie (Software) gefunden, deshalb hier unter Windows (ist ja eine für Windows konzipierte Software.

Sodala, jetzt zur Aufgabenstellung:

Auf die Rechnung wird der Barcode gedruckt und auf ein Paket extra eine Spezielle Referenznummer. Ist es möglich, anhand des Rechnungsbarcodes ein Mail an den Kunden mit der Referenznummer zu senden? Danke für eure Antworten!


----------

